# Helpful Links for Johnson/Evinrude owners



## cajuncook1 (Mar 30, 2010)

( By the way this website is awesome with all the pictures and tutorials of all aluminum boat modifications) I have told a couple of my friends about this website!!! Nice!! =D>  


I am posting these links not to promote any website nor do I get any financial gain. I just found these sites over the year and thought I would pass them on so others can benefit. 

About a year ago I purchased my first boat and motor. Used but decently kept up aluminum boat and really nicely kept up Evinrude motor. But I found out that bringing it to a mechanic was very expensive!!! To change to lower unit oil, impeller, and parts was about $300.00. I realized that I could learn how to do that my self and only incur the cost of the parts which was about $60 to $70 dollars.

Over the 1yrs I have learned to rebuild a 1965 9.5hp Evinrude, 1972 2hp Johnson outboard, and 1967 6hp Evinrude.

First thing is to get manual for your motor. The 20 to 30 dollars you spend on a manual will save you hundreds and maybe thousands of dollar by doing it your self and most of all, correctly.

Here is website (Free) that has a forum for Evinrude/Johnson outboards (old to new). There is also Mercury, Nissan, and Yamaha and etc. But this post is for primarily Evinrude/Johnson motors. These guys are do it your self to active/retired outboard mechanics. They helped me totally rebuild my 2nd 9.5hp Evinrude(1965). 

https://forums.iboats.com/forumdisplay.php?f=24 

https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=299680

*Other very informative websites!!*

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/Ramblings.html (just scroll down to where the motor information is at.....very good site)

https://www.duckworksmagazine.com/06/columns/max/articles.htm (good article on how to apply a universal kill switch)

https://www.marineengine.com/parts/johnson-evinrude-parts.php (Has part diagrams for 1955 to present)

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/omc_model_code.htm (How to identify your year and model motor for Evinrude and Johnson motors)

https://www.sschapterpsa.com/ramblings/OMC/OMC%20info.htm

https://shop2.evinrude.com/ext/index.aspx?s1=75d4178c3279d2ddd400b9317448f722

[b]Trying to find hard to get parts:[/b]

Try posting an ad at this website(its free) AOMCI (Antique Outboard Motor Club, Inc). Go under the section call webervise. Post your request.

https://www.aomci.org/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?board=Webvertize

Here is a list of savage yards around the US that you can contact by email.
www.sea-way.com
www.outboard-parts.com
www.laingsoutboards.com
www.tcoutboard.com
www.fairwindsmarina.com
www.salvagemarine.com
www.marinepartsoutlet.com
www.outboardexchange.com
www.Superior Marine (800-338-9281)
www.budgetboats.net
www.americanoutboard.com
www.piratemarinesalvage.com
www.trixieslanding.com
www.mmmarinesalvage.com

Advice on tools and stuff to get started.

-- Tools you need to start out with that won't break the bank
These can be bought at Harbor Freight, Auto Zone, NAPA, Sears and etc (That's if you don't already them)

*hammer
*set of standard wrenches
*standard socket set
*set of screw drivers
*needle nose pliers
*compression tester about $10
*Feeler guage about $6
*Hamonic balancer flywheel remover about $15 (along with 3 #8 harden steel bolts purchased separately)
*torque wrench about $22
*a spark gap tester about $5
*grease gun about $15

Digital camera is useful when taking things apart and remembering how to put it back together. Also, use cheap zip lock bags to organize pieces and label the the bag, so you don't forget parts or lose them.

If you have problems on the way, post a question and you should get some excellent advice.

Good luck!!

Cajuncook1
__________________


----------



## WhiteMoose (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I'll be attempting to replace an impeller soon.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Mar 30, 2010)

good links thanks


----------



## bassangler33 (Apr 1, 2010)

Great info.I just got my first motor and these links made it alot easier to find info on it


----------



## Natch Ulery (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the links. any information i can find is helpful.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice collection of links
thanks


----------



## cajuncook1 (Apr 10, 2010)

you all are very welcome. Others have been helpful along the way, I' m just passing along their hard work and kindness!

cajuncook1


confusius Boudreaux say:

Give a man directions to lake and he will be greatful.

Help a man fix his boat and he will be your friend.


----------



## Froggy (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks Man! I just build a stand for my Fisherman 6 (1971) I am ready to go!!!


----------



## idahoguy (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks so much for these links! Just replaced my water pump on my 1990 15hp Johnson, thanks to these threads it only cost me parts!

Seth-


----------



## HUSKERBOATER (Apr 30, 2010)

1954-1964 Johnson and Evinrude 3 through 20 hp anything in this range this website gives step by step instructions on how to conduct repairs on almost every part of these motors with pictures. and gives some part numbers.

https://www.outboard-boat-motor-repair.com/Johnson/Evinrude%20Johnson%205.5%20HP%201954-1964%20Tune-Up%20Procedure.htm


----------



## ober51 (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks, this is a great bookmark.


----------

